# Trying to figure out the right neighborhoods



## serial expat (Aug 19, 2012)

Will be moving with my family in a couple of months and we are trying to get our head around the right neighborhoods. The kids will go to school in Bryanston and I will work in Bedfordview. We will have a good housing allowance so we should be able to afford most neighborhoods. And we believe we will want to stay in a gated community at least at first.

Is there any way to get a sense of drive times? Are there any good traffic websites?

Are there any secure estates for homes in Sandton? It looks like maybe River Club? Are there any other gated communities with expats closer? We hear a lot about Dainfern and Kyalami but they seem as though they may be too long of a commute.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Serial Expat


----------

